# Extremely jerky when engine is cold and moving slowly



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

I put just under 1k miles on my CTD since delivery the last week of April and it has done the same since I drove it off the lot. If it's the same as you're experiencing, the transmission, or possibly the injectors, feel like it/they shifts/kick in when you're feathering the throttle in a low speed zone (like you stated, 25-35 mph) causing a slight jolting from the powertrain that occurs repetitively until you speed up. This is probably one of the most noticeable quirks I've discovered the past couple of weeks getting acquainted with my CTD!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never had anything quite like this, but when my car was younger it did occasionally shift somewhat harshly, especially downshifts, but that all has smoothed out with time. It was never really dramatic though like what you describe.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

No problems with mine. I'd get it checked out


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I've noticed this as well. But mine is more down low at 5-15 mph when I am barley touching the throttle. But I just hit 1k miles on mine.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> I put just under 1k miles on my CTD since delivery the last week of April and it has done the same since I drove it off the lot. If it's the same as you're experiencing, the transmission, or possibly the injectors, feel like it/they shifts/kick in when you're feathering the throttle in a low speed zone (like you stated, 25-35 mph) causing a slight jolting from the powertrain that occurs repetitively until you speed up. This is probably one of the most noticeable quirks I've discovered the past couple of weeks getting acquainted with my CTD!


like diesel said it gets better with use, mine at first was like that.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

mine had the same issue....ever since i had my water pump replaced the car feels much better, i was kinda shocked actually lol. get a tune.....you wont be disappointed i promise


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> mine had the same issue....ever since i had my water pump replaced the car feels much better, i was kinda shocked actually lol. get a tune.....you wont be disappointed i promise


You have a diesel?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

He doesn't, but I'll 2nd the tune statement :lol:

Never noticed this behavior in mine. I almost feel like it's user error...


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine does the same when cold, for about the first 3 shifts then it runs normal.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Never noticed this behavior in mine. I almost feel like it's user error...


Just noticed this... user error? I press the gas pedal wrong? :icon_scratch: LOL


----------



## Waldoshome (Aug 19, 2014)

I've notice this with my Cruze, but only if I try to start and go immediately in cold weather. Let it warm up for a minute - its a diesel and they want to be warm/hot.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Waldoshome said:


> I've notice this with my Cruze, but only if I try to start and go immediately in cold weather. Let it warm up for a minute - its a diesel and they want to be warm/hot.


Have only been experiencing this since its been warm outside.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Have only been experiencing this since its been warm outside.


Hey MilTownSHO,

Please let me know if you need any additional assistance with this concern. I would be happy to look into this further for you, and get in touch with the dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

I have a 2013 1.4t and mine does the same thing.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Damitz said:


> I have a 2013 1.4t and mine does the same thing.


Completely different transmission.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just experienced this today. Engine and transmission warm. Driving in stop and go traffic. AC on. Very light acceleration applied. Speed about 20 mph. Jerked five times about 0.5 seconds apart. Believe it was transmission trying to engage next highest gear, but then choosing not to. Then rinse and repeat. 

I had to pull off the accelerator as I was getting too close to the next car in traffic. It didn't do it again. I suspect if I gave it mor accelerator it would have cleared up. 

It felt a little like when you try to start a manual in third gear from a dead stop. 

Definitely noticeable as even my wife asked "what was that?"

I now have 21K on mine and this was the first time I encounter this transmission shudder.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Just experienced this today. Engine and transmission warm. Driving in stop and go traffic. AC on. Very light acceleration applied. Speed about 20 mph. Jerked five times about 0.5 seconds apart. Believe it was transmission trying to engage next highest gear, but then choosing not to. Then rinse and repeat.
> 
> I had to pull off the accelerator as I was getting too close to the next car in traffic. It didn't do it again. I suspect if I gave it mor accelerator it would have cleared up.
> 
> ...


Generally mine only does it within the first mile or so of leaving my house where the speed is slow. Almost an everyday occurrence.

I'm going to leave it overnight and let the dealership take a look at it and a few other issues during my next oil change. My bumper to bumper only has 8k left so I figure I should at least get it documented. 

I have a strong feeling I'm going to get back could not duplicate concern though.

And I HATE leaving my car.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Last few nights I have noticed almost the same issue, just not as harsh when I leave work, except it's when I have the cruise set and am going about 50 MPH. It feels like a misfire and it will only do it for a second. Then it's fine, do it a few more times, then it's fine the rest of the ride home.

Something funky is going on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I will have to experiment to see if I can get mine to do it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Mine does it in the right scenarios like tomko mentioned


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have 32K mi on my car and I noticed it doing this the other day at idle. It feels like a misfire. If I sit there for a little bit and let the engine warm up it goes away, but I have been noticing it more and more since it has been warmer out.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a new Cruze, and at about 600 Km mine did the same thing. This happened after it had been running about 3 minutes. I was accelerating slowly, and around 1500 rpm it bucked and studdered a few times. If this had happened in traffic it would have been dangerous.
The temp was 15 cesius . It felt like the trans was not hooking up correctly. I have also noticed that the Cruze is cold blooded and runs rough
first 10 min. I will mention this to my dealer. If enough of us do they may come up with a fix (firmware??).


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't know about the user-error comment, seems snarky and pretty far fetched to me...

I've also experienced this behavior in my wife's CTD. It happens at relatively low speeds, or in an off the gas and lightly back on type scenario. Appears to be the transmission trying to make a decision. I think the car is female... just one of those moments.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

Ive noticed the same thing on my cruze when its cold. Im pretty sure cars have a different tunes when cold vs warm. I really think these cruze ctd need a retune. Once warm I dont get the studder, weird shifts. Just when I first leave the drive way the car is alittle jumpy 0 to 15mph.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Funny thing is this problem went away recently and now that I removed the tune while waiting for the new one it's back.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I really noticed it today with cruise set around 50-55 MPH. Anytime the car would let off the throttle it would buck for a second until throttle was reapplied. More noticeable when coasting down a hill than anything else.

Honestly surprised it hasn't thrown a code yet.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

What tune do you have or waiting on?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

thmike said:


> What tune do you have or waiting on?


Had Fleece, traded it in for the Trifecta one


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> I really noticed it today with cruise set around 50-55 MPH. Anytime the car would let off the throttle it would buck for a second until throttle was reapplied. More noticeable when coasting down a hill than anything else.
> 
> Honestly surprised it hasn't thrown a code yet.


Has anyone found out anything about this trans? issue. Reason is mine does it every time while warming up now. I have 21000 km's.Didn't do it every time up till about 15000 km's.I'm going for an oil change soon and will let the dealer know and see what he says.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

My 2014 CTD transmission was flushed @ 96K miles last week. Went with the Amsoil product. The transmission last week shifting was the smoothest ever. However, the quirky shifting between 20 - 40 mph returned when the temp went below 30 F overnight this week. This morning it was 15 F. the car seems to shift better as it warms up. No jerky shifts on the freeway. I'm happy that I flushed the transmission or the quirks would be worse....

Ken


----------

